# Cleaning out the Van



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2020)

So with winter on the way, I figured I need to find the back seats in the Dodge caravan again. So I removed maybe a 100 pounds of wood yesterday and milled a few. Got to some Baurt-nut and Box-elder from my brother-in-law around Easter. Dried well in the mobile kiln (van). Cut a 1/4 sawn and flatsawn sample blank from the Baurt. Likewise from the blistered Box-elder. Also cut 2 turning blanks of the spalted River birch for a friend. I did not get to the Heart-leaf willow or Japanese walnut, amongst other van treasures.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 11, 2020)

Haven’t heard of a Baurt-nut tree before. Is there another common name often associated with this tree?

Just curious. Do you anything else with the van besides using it for a kiln? I am just surprised you don’t have issues with mold unless the wood is pretty dry before you store it in the van.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 11, 2020)

That birch is cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Haven’t heard of a Baurt-nut tree before. Is there another common name often associated with this tree?
> 
> Just curious. Do you anything else with the van besides using it for a kiln? I am just surprised you don’t have issues with mold unless the wood is pretty dry before you store it in the van.



Karl, try not laughing. The van is supposed to be our fall back spare vehicle, especially for the wife's school van. We ended up renting a spare school van last year since I had ours packed with wood and "stuff". As for kiln, not on purpose, it just works well as one. Mold not an issue as the van is constantly used, so doors get opened and windows put down always exchanging air. I do recall knowing a gentleman that did use his as a kiln. He claimed it was great to move to shade or into sun as needed. And it still could get pretty warm in the fall and spring on days with sun. Joe was a great guy.

The wood I put in there is often very wet, have not had issue yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 12, 2020)

Tip of the day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 12, 2020)

I’ve got a bunch of walnut logs in an old Jeep out in the back yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 12, 2020)

@Mr. Peet What information or links do you have on the Baurt-nut tree? Can’t seem to find much on google for a tree with this name.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet What information or links do you have on the Baurt-nut tree? Can’t seem to find much on google for a tree with this name.



Sorry Karl, forgot to follow-up on that for you. Baurt is slang used in several walnut hybrids. Most commonly it is with the Japanese walnut and American butternut crosses. I do not know the direct history of my sample, just know it is of hybrid stock based on nut shell design and bark pattern.



https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FNR/FNR-420-W.pdf











Juglans ailantifolia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 13, 2020)

I've not heard of using your van as a drying kiln. I have used my truck as a hot room to finish curing epoxy that didn't fully set up on a fly rod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

